# Worldmark Club vs II Trade



## Mongoose (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm trying to determine if I should go with Worldmark and trade in the club for out West or pick up a Hyatt week that I can trade via II.  I figure there will be many more options with II and better trading value with Hyatt.  Will I have better luck getting units via Worldmark Club or Hyatt trade via II.  I believe I can also trade some Worldmark with II.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 28, 2020)

There are probably a lot of considerations that should go into the decision.  I don't own with Hyatt, so can't speak to what you could get in II with them; I do well enough to get into many elite and all preferred resorts in II using my WorldMark ownership as well as with a couple of 4 BR LOs in the Williamsburg summer weeks.  There might be some I don't see due to Marriott or Vistana preference; I just picked up a few Vistana weeks and have seen a bit of a difference.  I've been happy with what I've been using to trade in II because it can get me into those resorts for an outlay of a $400 MF using a 2 BR side of my Williamsburg TS or 6,000 WM credits for a blue season 2 BR, which winds up costing about the same.  I generally don't trade my Vistana weeks in II because they have higher MFs and are mandatory SO resale ones - I can do better in Vistana itself.  From what I've heard, the Hyatt MFs are a bit higher, too, so I wouldn't buy one to trade in II - there are much more efficient traders.

If it were me, I would take into account primarily whether I want to use the WorldMark resorts primarily, the Hyatt system resorts primarily, or trade in II primarily; if it's the last option WorldMark is the better fit, though not the best fit.  There is risk in it given that Wyndham (who owns RCI) controls WorldMark somewhat by having a lot of folks on the BOD (just saw that they took Wyndham South Pacific out of II in favor of RCI only, though that is a different system).


----------



## tony_i (Sep 28, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> I'm trying to determine if I should go with Worldmark and trade in the club for out West or pick up a Hyatt week that I can trade via II. I figure there will be many more options with II and better trading value with Hyatt. Will I have better luck getting units via Worldmark Club or Hyatt trade via II. I believe I can also trade some Worldmark with II.



I can not speak for Hyatt trade, but WM has showed great value when trading in II. With a WM 1b, I have pulled both, studios and 1b in most resorts any season. With the 2b WM, I see many 2b but not as much compared to what the 1b pulls. With the 3b WM exchange, I see most 2b exchanges everywhere... now with Hyatt, you will see inventory from their system first for a period of time before that inventory gets to us WM owners.

I was considering Hyatt piñon pointe, prior to purchasing WM, but the cost, MFs, and the WM program flexibility were the factors for me. I then saw how well it trades in II, and that was a nice bonus. I have already exchanged into Marriott twice, Hyatt once in less than a year of ownership, all platinum weeks! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Oct 3, 2020)

Do any of you know if you can use rented credits to deposit into II? I plan on only having 5,000 credits because I own a bunch of Club Wyndham points already and was looking into exchanging into Marriott inventory that is still available after Marriott priority is over before the flexchange window. I'm thinking of using 5,000 credits and renting 4,000 credits off WMowners.com to exchange into a 1 bedroom during red season in II.


----------



## arch53 (Oct 3, 2020)

I own 7,000 WorldMark credits which I use almost exclusively to trade through II. My experience is that WM trades well for shoulder/off season in higher level/higher demand resorts e.g. Marriott, Westin,  Hyatt, HVGC-when available. I have not had tremendous success in high season for the higher tier resorts but I found I can simply rent those weeks if I want them through Redweek, VRBO, etc .  Others experience may be different as I usually try for very difficult high season trades e.g. coast of western Florida in  late February/March with a "Request First" trade in II. That said, I have greatly enjoyed the trades I have made through II in shoulder/off season and have zero complaints. On rented credits,  I have actually not ever had to rent credits  but I am quite  sure that as long as the rented credits have been deposited in your WM account before the trade takes place it makes no difference whether the credits are rented or part of your annual allotment  of WM credits  (although you will need also need a housekeeping token for the II trade which cannot be rented but can be purchased from WM if you do not have any housekeeping credits in your WM account at the time of the trade). You should be aware that WM limits the number of credits you can rent, I think the limit is the annual allotment of WM credits, that is, you cannot rent more than the  number of credits you receive annually but that limitation amount is subject to check since I have never rented credits.   Even if the credits are not in your account at the time of the trade you can purchase"Fax credits" from WM to complete the trade, although there are amount and time limitations on purchase of Fax credits which I do not recall the specifics of ( I have never had to use Fax credits and do not know precisely how that would work on a "Request First" trade in II ) .


----------



## samara64 (Oct 3, 2020)

I used rented/Assigned credits with II before without any issues.

WM will pull the oldest available credits first from your account no matter what type of credit these are..

If no credits are available, they will charge 15 cent per credit as with FAX which could be expensive.


----------

